# Heat press on polyester pique mesh/spandex caps



## kware1 (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm looking for a good flex fit style baseball cap to heat press transfers on. One company had some nice hats, but unfortunately they had some "made in china" like characteristics such as a slightly lighter material. The color black wasn't a deep black when compared to a Starter or 50 type hat. 

So I'm basically looking for a true black hat, mid profile, with a flex fit. 

One hat I found was made of 92/8 polyester pique mesh/spandex. Is this ideal for heat transfer?


----------

